# Hilfe mit Kreuztabellenabfragen



## Bernhard (7. November 2003)

Hilfe!

Ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit eine Abfrage zu erstellen. Doch irgendwie will das nicht funktionieren.

Ich hab folgendes:
Eine Tabelle TBL_Kunden (ID, Name)
Eine Tabelle TBL_Interessen (ID, Name)
Eine Tabelle TBL_Kunden_Interessen (ID, IDK, IDI)

Datensätze für Kunden:
1147, "Hans"
1148, "Sepp"
1149, "Franz"

Interessen:
1, "I1"
2, "I2"
3, "I3"

Interessen_Kunden
1, 1, 1
2, 1, 2
3, 2, 3

Ich hab es mit einer Kreuztabellenabfrage so weit gebracht, dass ich folgendes Ergebnis geliefert bekomme:
IDKunde, InteressensID1, InteressensID2, InteressensID3....
1, 1, 1, 0
2, 0, 0, 1

Ich bräuchte jetzt jedoch alle KundenIDs, auch die, die keine Interessensgebiete gewählt hat. Alsomüsste folgender Datensatz noch dabeistehn:
3, 0, 0, 0

WIE GEHT DAS?
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?! Bräuchte das SQL Statement hierzu.

Danke Bernhard


----------



## chibisuke (7. November 2003)

währ vieleicht interessant wenn du 1.) die vorhandene SQL-query posten würdest..

2.) das verwendete datenbank system erwähnen würdest, denn grade bei solchen sachen ist SQL nicht mehr gleich SQL


----------

